

CNN covers SOPA on homepage - solipsist
http://www.cnn.com/2012/01/06/tech/web/sopa-web-piracy-act/index.html?hpt=hp_c1

======
Joakal
So much effort on tackling SOPA. Three months later, there's a bill titled
Stop Online Child Pornography. Then there's a lot of PR issues.

The companies should be demanding Internet Freedom bills to replace SOPA,
DMCA, PROTECT-IP, COICA, CEST, OPENA, ACTA and more.

Take the fight back against the anti-Internet companies in the war against the
Internet.

~~~
rabidsnail
New laws take precedence over old laws. A hypothetical "Stop Online Child
Pornography" act could trivially undo any internet freedom law.

~~~
Joakal
If that's true, a hypothetical "Protect Children's Internet Future" act could
trivially undo any anti-Internet law too.

------
demandred
"At stake, say supporters, are American jobs. Every free piece of content
scraped to be sold, or given away, online takes money out of the pockets of
record companies, movie producers and other content creators and their
millions of employees. Pharmaceutical companies, sports leagues and video-game
makers have also voiced support. "Especially in this time of economic
recovery, we cannot stand by and watch while American companies and the jobs
they support are being bled by foreign criminals who are taking advantage of a
massive loophole in our law enforcement capabilities," wrote Steve Tepp, who
works on counterfeiting and piracy issues for the U.S. Chamber of Commerce.
"These illicit enterprises are not tolerated in the brick and mortar
marketplace, so why would we allow them to flourish unchecked online?""

Rhetoric of SOPA supporters > Rhetoric of SOPA detractors, when it comes to
winning public support. The message needs to be streamlined...

------
k33n
CNN, owned by Turner Broadcasting, owned by Time Warner, which supports SOPA.

------
nopal
It's not mentioned in the article, but CNN has a dog in this fight with their
iReport service. They receive and post a lot of user-generated content
nowadays.

~~~
smhinsey
This is true to some extent or another for almost all of the major news sites.
Even if they just have comments, they're aren't offering them out of the
goodness of their hearts, it's because it's a cheap way to boost impressions,
sometimes dramatically. (At least, this is why they existed when I worked for
one of them.)

------
nab
Screenshot: <http://i.imgur.com/9CfwQ.png>

------
phear
I am opposed to SOPA in the strongest sense possible coming from a nation
where majority of internet users cannot afford content(music, software) at
market prices let alone afford a good internet connection.

Was watching the president of the Motion Picture Association of America talk
on Bloomberg West about their reasons for supporting SOPA and why SOPA is
important and that guy(and those like him) is good at what he does. Those
opposed to SOPA for now have confined the fight to blogs and videos on Youtube
but we need to take the fight where it matters, to Washington and sway those
who should be swayed to stop this thing.

Not an American citizen but american tech companies opposed to this should be
talking to their lobbyists and not just posting statements on their sites

------
quizbiz
Related discussion on reddit:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/o6ymp/reddit_user...](http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/o6ymp/reddit_users_how_would_you_feel_if_the_site_went/c3exjq4?context=3)

------
amichail
If SOPA would increase your business income by 10 times, would you accept it
then?

~~~
geuis
Except that it won't. An almost insignificantly small industry has an
outrageous amount of influence compared to the industries that actually make
real money and jobs in the US.

~~~
amichail
Just imagine what it would be like to make 10 times more money from iOS
development say. Wouldn't you like that?

~~~
Natsu
Never. I can't even imagine wanting to sell my freedom.

EDIT: I'm not sure why you would like it, either, given that the iOS games in
your profile appear to be derivatives of more popular ones. If some legal
department felt that you crossed the line somewhere in one of those games, you
could have all your accounts suspended. That's not 10x the profit, that's 10x
the risk.

~~~
amichail
I'm quite satisfied with my DropZap game in terms of originality.

~~~
Natsu
I personally don't have any problem with your games, but you and I aren't the
people who have to be satisfied. Your competitor's legal departments are.

There's plenty of precedent for overzealous legal departments sending out
baseless legal threats already. Under SOPA, they get to shut you down right
away, then leave you to clean up the resulting mess.

